
US Sen. Joe Lieberman suggests NYT could be investigated for espionage - gasull
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/dec/07/wikileaks-joe-lieberman-new-york-times-investigated
======
ubernostrum
[clop clop]

LIEBERMAN: Halt! Hallo! Hallo!

NYT EDITOR: 'Allo! Who is zis?

LIEBERMAN: It is Senator Lieberman, and these are the Members of the Committee
on Homeland Security and Government Affairs. Whose castle is this?

NYT EDITOR: This is the castle of our publisher, Arthur Sulzberger, Jr.

LIEBERMAN: Go and tell your master that we have been charged by God with a
sacred quest. If he will give us testimony he can join us in our quest for the
Holy Leak.

NYT EDITOR: Well, I'll ask him, but I don't think he'll be very keen... Uh,
he's already got one, you see?

LIEBERMAN: What?

LEVIN: He says they've already got one!

LIEBERMAN: Are you sure he's got one?

NYT EDITOR: Oh, yes, it's very nice-a [to other editors] I told him we already
got one.

OTHER EDITORS: [Laughing]

------
Sukotto
I'm starting to think of Lieberman as the new McCarthy.

~~~
iwr
McCarthy was somewhat right in that the administration, secret services and
universities were riddled with Communists.

He may have been wrong about who exactly was a Communist or wrong about his
methods, though.

~~~
quanticle
>McCarthy was somewhat right in that the administration, secret services and
universities were riddled with Communists.

What sort of evidence do you have for this assertion? As I recall, McCarthy's
"evidence" was a bunch of baseless accusations made by others who were
themselves accused of being Communists. The accused were promised leniency if
they would only point out others who were either Communists, or Communist-
sympathizers. As one can imagine, this led to a lot of innocent people being
accused simply for being associated with another accused person.

~~~
lkjhgfvhjk
Remember the definition of a communist in America is anyone who isn't senator
McCarthy.

------
gasull
Meanwhile...

U.S. to host World Press Freedom Day
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1979895>

------
gasull
11 points, 42 minutes ago, and it isn't in HN frontpage.

I'm seeing these things happening all the time in HN now.

~~~
jokermatt999
Flags aren't exactly downvotes, but they push things from the front page. I've
seen people in several thread voice that they're growing weary of this issue
and think many of the stories submitted on it aren't relevant to HN.

------
rhizome
The NYT is Lieberman's stalking horse for Internet control. This false
controversy will be whipped up into a frenzy until Lieberman is ready to play
his "moderate" card, in which he relents on the NYT and settles for a new law
allowing the death penalty for unconnected publishers like Wikileaks. Mission
accomplished.

